# Benton Harbor, MI ride and swap



## jpromo (Jul 25, 2011)

Stumbled upon this on Rat Rod Bikes and it sounds like a lot of fun. It's a bike shop that opened last year which refurbishes old bikes and sells them at reasonable costs. Sounds like they rely on donations and volunteer work and they're hosting a bike swap and 5 mile ride down to lake Michigan. It's a beautiful area and an organized ride there would be perfect.

There's a flyer on their website about it.
http://www.cycle-re-cycle-swm.org/


----------



## jpromo (Jul 25, 2011)

Further information:
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n294/chainsaw248/BentonHarbordescription.jpg


----------



## Cralmic (Jul 31, 2011)

*Benton Harbor Bike Show*

Cool, I'm going to try and make it. Looks like fun and for good cause.


----------

